# Has Swift run out of spares? - Unlucky new motorhomer?



## erikbloodaxe (Apr 24, 2007)

We bought a 14 month old, 1035 miles on the clock, Swift Suntor 580 PR from Discovery Leisure (DL) at Delamere on 1st May 2009. On the 5th May the leisure battery charger failed. DL gave us a 10 day lead repair time. Today they inform us that Swift cannot provide a replacement for up to another 30 days.

Is this normal service from Swift?

DL are trying their best to source an alternative charger from another vehicle, so fingers crossed.  

Vic & Anne


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Vic & Anne,
No it shouldn't take that long. 
If you can you PM me your details I will look into this for you in the morning and come back to you,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

It's interesting that DL have quoted you such a long lead time.

When I needed a new rear light lens for the Adria they quoted 6/8 weeks delivery but wouldn't order without money upfront.

It took about 8 weeks for the part to arrive but I could probably have walked to Slovenia and back to collect it in that time.

Call me a suspicious old b*****d but given their reportedly parlous financial state I was left wondering if they are taking money upfront and delaying the ordering so they have better cashflow.

SDA


----------



## erikbloodaxe (Apr 24, 2007)

DL say it is a warranty repair.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

erikbloodaxe said:


> DL say it is a warranty repair.


Told you, it's my suspicious mind :lol:

As DL seem to have tried to centralise everything (PX prices are signed off centrally by someone who allegedly doesn't to know the front of a motorhome from the rear - phone sales enquiries are handled by a call centre, not your local branch etc, etc). I wonder if branches have to send the orders to a central point who then order them, maybe once a week, from the manufacturers.

That gives them control, but a bureaucratic nightmare and delays in fulfillment for the customer. Whereto customer service?

SDA


----------



## erikbloodaxe (Apr 24, 2007)

*Swift Leisure Battery Charger*

We have had a temporary fix but we are still waiting for the correct unit from Swift. Discovery Leisure say they are still waiting to be supplied for us and a great many other Swift owners. Nearly two months have gone by! Are these battery chargers really so hard to come by?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Considering that Swift were apparently owed a great deal in the Discover leisure CVA last week, and have lost 78% of that, could it be that they are insisting on cash up front before dealing with Discover? A difficult one for you, but put yourself in Swift's position.....


----------



## erikbloodaxe (Apr 24, 2007)

*Battery charger*



bognormike said:


> Considering that Swift were apparently owed a great deal in the Discover leisure CVA last week, and have lost 78% of that, could it be that they are insisting on cash up front before dealing with Discover? A difficult one for you, but put yourself in Swift's position.....


.

Discover leisure CVA last week, and have lost 78%...... ???? - please enlighten me. Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-66719-discover.html+liesure+leisure


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Battery charger*



erikbloodaxe said:


> Discover leisure CVA last week, and have lost 78%...... ???? - please enlighten me. Thanks


DISCOVER LEISURE SET FOR CRUNCH MEETING

In a last-ditch attempt to avoid falling into administration, caravan company Discover Leisure will face creditors on Monday with its plan to restructure debts. In May, the Yorkshire-based group said it planned a company voluntary arrangement to tackle its debt. The terms of the CVA would see creditors repaid just over 20 percent of what they're owed over the next five years. Mark Firman, of KPMG which is set to supervise the process if the creditors approve it on Monday, said the transaction would make certain that Discover survived and creditors would receive a higher return than they would via administration. If the CVA is rejected by the creditors, then the group is likely to call in the administrators.

http://www.iii.co.uk/investment/detail?code=cotn:DISL.L&display=news&it=le


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Discover asked for up front payment for a rear light lens for my Adria last Jan/Feb after I embraced a rather bulky Victorian lamp standard in Harrogate with the rear of the van.

It took about 2 months to arrive, but I still don't know whether, with others, it helped boost Discover's sickening cashflow for that time and was in stock at Adria, Suffolk or whether someone brought it by foot from Slovenia. 8O 

SDA


----------



## erikbloodaxe (Apr 24, 2007)

bognormike said:


> here
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-66719-discover.html+liesure+leisure


.

Thanks for the info. I have just returned from holiday to a broken computer so have been out of touch with what has been going on. Now back to the real world.

DL at Delamere are also due to do a Fiat service and habitation service which they had 'forgotten' to do when they sold me the MH on 1st May. I hope they will still be there next week. I am still waiting for the supply of a Fiat handbook and reversing camera to be fitted.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

erikbloodaxe said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > here
> ...


We mooched round Delamere a week or so ago, just before the CVA was agreed.

The shop was piled high with boxes, presumably stock from the closed branches.

The motorhome new stock was virtually nil and the used stock amounted to a dozen vans or so.

Wasn't really worth a visit except we needed loo roll.

SDA


----------

